# Bolero side-wall finisher inserts



## grahamw (Feb 6, 2007)

Just cleaning my Swift Bolero MH and notice that the finisher strip which is fitted to the roof moulding, rear corner and front corner where these mate with the side wall panel is hanging loose for a distance of about 300 mm along the top edge. I'm obviously reluctant at this stage to pull it down to examine its total function as I'm about to go away.

Does anyone know if this strip is designed to produce a watertight seal or is it just a cosmetic finisher held in place by sealant and the real seal lies behind it. If that were the case I could easily bond it back in place with a little sealant. If it's the primary water barrier then it would need urgent attention.

Graham


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Feedback*

Graham

The strip that you are referring to is a cosmetic finisher. It is not a barrier to water ingress, so you do not have to worry about it.

Perhaps you could do a temporary fix until you can get into your dealer. We would recomend sticking it back down rather than pulling it off, if you pull it off you could pull out the sealant behind it.

Regards
Kath


----------



## grahamw (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Kath

Many thanks for your reply. Please ignore my PM to you on this issue. As usual you are on the ball and giving a second to none service.

The finisher strip where it has dislodged is free of any sealant. I'll clean it without pulling it down any further and apply a little sealant to hold it in position.

Many thanks


Graham


----------

